# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Спам с моей почты

## sachka88

С моей почты, аськи и с сайта"ВКонтакте" рассылается всем подряд спам! Что мне делать???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Возможно, у вас были похищены пароли от этих учетных записей.

Вы можете провериться на наличие вирусов - http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html. Если у вас будет обнаружено вредоносное ПО, мы поможем вам удалить его. После этого (только после этого) вам потребуется сменить пароли.

----------


## brat02

> С моей почты, аськи и с сайта"ВКонтакте" рассылается всем подряд спам! Что мне делать???


Совет:
1. Сменить пароль на вход и вбивать его ручками когда заходите на страничку, а не давать его вводить за вас браузеру
2. Поставить на комп софтину для поиска троянов и червей, например AVZ или Trojan Remover и периодически гонять ими комп

----------

